# next time we meet



## burada

'I will give it to you next time we meet'.

Could it be something like 'sonraki buluşacağımız kez'?

Thanks.


----------



## FlyingBird

Next time that we will found each other.


----------



## burada

Sorry, I wanted to know if my Turkish phrase was the most natural way of saying it, or if there is a more common way of expressing 'next time we meet'.


----------



## FlyingBird

burada said:


> Sorry, I wanted to know if my Turkish phrase was the most natural way of saying it, or if there is a more common way of expressing 'next time we meet'.


yes you can use 'karşılaşmak' or 'görüşmek' instead of 'buluşmak'


----------



## FlyingBird

burada said:


> Sorry, I wanted to know if my Turkish phrase was the most natural way of saying it, or if there is a more common way of expressing 'next time we meet'.


İf you want to say 'when we meet' you can say like that:

Karşılaştığımızda


İt's impossible to say 'next time we meet' 

Sonraki buluşacağımız kez
Sonraki buluşacağımız kez ne zaman olacak. (when will be the next time that we will see each other ?)

İ'll tell you something next time we meet=seninle karşılaşınca sana birşey söylerim.

But 'sonraki buluşacağımız kez' mean totally different thing, so it would be wrong to translate it with 'next time we meet'.

i explained as much as i could, my english is not great so it wont allow me to explain in best way.But i hope you understood


----------



## Black4blue

_Bunu sana sonraki buluşmamızda vereceğim.
Bunu sana bir sonraki buluşmamızda vereceğim.
Bunu sana bir dahaki buluşmamızda vereceğim.
Bunu sana gelecek buluşmamızda vereceğim.
_
If you already planned to give it the next time, use _vereceğim_.
If you wanted to give it this time but you couldn't and decided to give the next time instantly, use _veririm_. _(Bugün veremedim, sonra veririm.)_


----------



## FlyingBird

Black4blue said:


> If you already planned to give it the next time, use _vereceğim_.
> If you wanted to give it this time but you couldn't and decided to give the next time instantly, use _veririm_. _(Bugün veremedim, sonra veririm.)_


They are both correct.

_Bunu sana sonraki buluşmamızda vereceğim.
__Bunu sana sonraki buluşmamızda veririm.
_
They both sound perfect to my ears. 

*Vermek=to give*
Vereceğim=i will give
Vereceksin=you will give
Verecek=he/she will give
Vereceğiz=we will give
Vereceksiniz=you (plural) will give
Verecekler=they will give

*Vermemek=to not to give*
Vermeyeceğim=i won't give
Vermeyeceksin=you won't give
Vermeyecek=he/she won't give
Vermeyeceğiz=we won't give
Vermeyeceksiniz=you (plural) won't give
Vermeyecekler=they won't give

*This is not possible to translate into english, you have to fell it. 

*
http://www.turkishlanguage.co.uk/aoristpos.htm

Veririm
Verirsin
Verir
Veririz
Verirsiniz
Verirler

http://www.turkishlanguage.co.uk/aoristneg.htm

Vermem
Vermezsin
Vermez
Vermeyiz
Vermezsiniz
Vermezler


Zaman öyle bir geçer ki... (time pasts so fast that...)
Böyle birşey yaparsan ona her şeyi itiraf ederim. 
Böyle birşey yaparsan ona her şeyi itiraf edeceğim. 

İ gave you links and some examples, i also didn't understand what it mean when i was begginer but with time i undertood it perfect. 

hope i can help more.


----------

